# TextArea zeilenumbruch



## phyrexianer (17. Nov 2005)

änliche villeicht die selbe Frage hat es hier auch schon gegeben nur habe ich nichts passendes gefunden !!!

ich hätte gerne eine TextArea die am rand einen Zeilenumbruch macht !!! am besten noch nach Wörtern so wie bei der JTextArea und sollte sich der größe anpassen, also wenn ich die größe andere einen anderen Zeilenumbruch


kann man das relativ simpel hinbekommen ???


----------



## Ilja (17. Nov 2005)

warum nimmst du dan nicht einfach JTextArea?


----------



## phyrexianer (17. Nov 2005)

ich wollte von Swing wechbleiben aber ich denke ich komme nicht druh herum !?!

kann ich Swing so einstellen, dass so ist als wenn ich es mit awt gemacht habe ???


----------



## Ilja (17. Nov 2005)

es gibt keinen grund AWT den SWING vorzuziehen!


----------



## The_S (17. Nov 2005)

und Swing und AWT solltest du auch keinesfalls mischen!


----------



## phyrexianer (17. Nov 2005)

ok, wie stelle ich dann das aussehen von SWING so ein das es aussieht als ob ich es mit AWT gemacht hätte !?!


Also ich hatte mal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen mit Together zu progarmieren welches eine swing Oberfläche hat, naja also es ist deutlich langsamer als SWT zum beispiel bei Eclipse....... 

für meine kleine Anwendug wird es bestimmt reichen...... hatte mich halt damals nicht so  überzeugt......
gibt es eigentlich ab Java5 da irgendeine neue erungeschaft was die GUI betrift ???


----------



## Ilja (17. Nov 2005)

suche im forum nach LookAndFeel


----------



## phyrexianer (17. Nov 2005)

also ich bin dann doch auf Swing umgestiegen...... da gibt es andere probleme aber es ist besser ;-)


----------

